# 23 Rs 2007 For Sale



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

We need to sell our 2007 23RS. We are moving out of state & Have no where to store the trailer affordably.
Max air vent covers on all 3 vents. 
new Goodyear Marathon tires in 2008
Everything works fine.
We need it gone by the end of July
mxx $13750.00 or best offer! 
I will email pictures to those interested. Email me @ [email protected] if interested, Thank You.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale...


----------

